#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  marokaans meisje van 19 zwanger

## dounia123

hey meisjes alles goed ik wou eve vragen wat juli zulen zegen als je me verhaal hoort??? nou ik ben een marokaans meisje van 19jaar en heb een marokaanse vriend en ben zwanger geraakt van een jongen maar nu dat ik zwanger ben wil hij het niet meer en me ouders wilen dat ik het weg laat halen kune juli me mischien helpen aub ik weet het niet meer alsjeblieft aleen sireuse antwoorden anders hoeft het niet dank je wel ale vast

----------


## tlfed

persoonlijk als het mij zou overkomen zou ik het niet weghalen voor niemand..zou zeggen luister naar je hart...........

----------


## dounia123

jah ik wil het ook graag laten wallah maar me ma en zo zegen neej is beste weg halen en zo ik wil dat niet maar hun praten me om en ik werk niet heb geen inkome ik heb aleen vriendinen die me dan zouden helpen wat zou je dan doen en die vader van het kind wil het gewoon niet 
stuur aub wat trug

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eerlijk gezegd ik PERSOONLIJK zou het nooit weghalen want ik ben tegen abortus kbegrijp je ouders hun standpunt mensen gaan erover praten en rodele. Maar u sterk houden het gaat geen makkelijke tijd zijn voor u maar geduld wordt alijd beloond en wat betreft de vader sorry maar dat vind ik egt LAF van hem. Hy moet er ook zorg voor dragen en niet alleen gy. Jullie zijn er samen aan begonnen dus ook samen eindigen marjah je hebt van z'on manne spijtig genoeg. Mijn enige raad hou u sterk en hoop dat je famillie je zullen steunen ik in ieder geval ga voor je bidden in de hoop dat alles trug goed komt IN'SHALLAH YA RABIE

----------


## dounia123

dank je wel meid ik ga er echt goed over na denken wallah inchallah komt alles goed je weet toch als mensen je gaan ompraten en zo dan weet je het gewoon niet meer dank je wel voor je antwoord mwah beslama

----------


## SweetCrazyCool

IK PERSOONLIJK ZOU HET HOUDEN, WEET JE WAT LIEFDE JE ZAL KRIJGEN VAN U KIND, IK KEN GENOEG MEISJES UIT MIJN BUURT DIE OOK ZWANGER ZIJN GERAAKT EN TOTAAL NIET GESTEUND ZIJN GEWEEST DOOR HUN VRIEND, FAMILIE OF VRIENDEN. EN JA ZE HEBBEN EEN KIND NU MAAR GELUKKIG ZIJN ZE WEL. MAROKKANEN ZULLEN ALTIJD RODDELLEN ALS JE NU EEN KIND HEBT OF NIET. DUS MEID LAAT ZE MAAR PRATEN WANT NA EEN MAAND OF 2 VINDEN ZE EEN ANDER SLACHTOFFER, IK WENS JE HET ALLERBESTE TOE 


GOOD LUCK
XXXXXXXXX

----------


## romaissabia

als ik jou was gewoon laten ik was ook zwanger op mijn 19de en ik was ook niet getrouwd maar na een paar maanden zijn we getrouwd en hebben een mooie gezonde zoontje gekregen en 11 maanden later heb ik een mooie lieve gezonde dochtertje gekregen en we zijn met zijn vieren hartstikke gelukkig en eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik niet waarom je moeder zegt dat je het weg moet halen weetje dat als je later dood bent dat jij je kind gaat zien en hij gaat je vragen mama waarom heb je mij geen kans op de wereld gegund en dan moet jij je eigen kind op eten

----------


## Freesaf2

Het klinkt misschien hard, maar ik zou toch overwegen om het weg te laten halen. 

Ik zie het veel te veel in mijn omgeving. Jonge mensen die per ongeluk zwanger raken en vervolgens het kind houden. 

Het kindje wordt constant heen en weer gesleurd tussen diverse oppassen, leert geen stabiliteit en de ouder(s) worden ook alleen maar ongelukkig omdat ze geen mogelijkheid hebben om onbezorgd volwassen te worden. 

Als je ervoor kiest, kies er dan bewust voor wetend dat dit je leven zal bepalen.

----------


## samrake

Salaam,
moest ik van jou zijn zou ik het kind laten...
het kind maken zonder getrouwd te zijn 
is haraam maar het kind weg doen is ook haraam 
ik vind het heel erg voor jouw dat je vriend je niet steund
dat zijn meestal manne het maken was leuk maar er voor opdraaien
...ik zou zeggen hou het kind en zorg ervoor 
geef haar of hem de liefde die ze nodig heeft want later zal 
je er spijt van hebben 
de keuze is nu aan jou eh 
veel succes...

----------


## 888

Niet weg laten halen.

----------


## orka-ogen

ik zal je zoals de meesten hier ook aanraden om het niet weg te halen, het is ten strengste verboden in de islam.
als het kindje geboren is zal de vader er misschien toch wel willen voor zorgen.
jou leven gaat ook wel drastisch veranderen met een kind...

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Lieve snoepie,

De raad die ik je geef is de volgende: 

Quran-Soera 81 al-Takwir, vers 7-10

Hieruit kan je een mogelijke oplossing afleiden !

Lees de hele soera en je hebt d oplossing!

Iedereen maakt fouten lieve schat, maar probeer ze te beperken! Toon berouw en God is oneindig vergevend!

Denk hierbij niet aan je ouders, noch aan de losse tong van de mens. 
Denk aan die ne dag waarop de mens zich een voor een zal moeten verantwoorden voor zijn daden met als rechter en getuige de Schepper...niet je ouders, noch de mens!

Ik wens je al bij al lieve meisje heel veel goede moed en sterkte!

En weet geloof verzet bergen! 

P.s.: Laat je vooral niet klein krijgen door hij die je verliet! 
Want het leven gaat door met of zonder hem en de tijd is hierbij zonder meer de grote heelmeester...ook voor jou! 

Vreedzame groetjes

----------


## toewaiba

hey ik ben een meisje van 16 maar eigelijk ben ik in men hoofdje een meisje van 20. Ik PERSOONLIJK zou dit niet eens durven vertellen aan men ouders.Luister naar je hart en doe het beste zowel voor jou als je baby. Ik vind je een dappere meid hoor echt chapeau voor het geen dat jij hebt gedaan. Voor zo iets moet je echt wel sterk in je schoenen staan.

Veel sterkte 
en weet goed dat jij de enige bent die een keus kan maken 
en maak een goede keus.Moge allah je helpen in deze tijd.

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Hey,

En hoe zit het nu heb je een besluit genomen... Ik ben een beetje nieuwschierig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  khoop dat je de juiste beslissing hebt genomen.
En dat je nu niet meer twyfelt, uiteindelyk kryg je dubbel zoveel liefde trug van je kind. Khoop met heel myn hart dat je ni bent doorgegaan met abortus egt waar. Als je ooit egt wilt prate laat me dan iets wete want dan heb je een luisterend OOR klaar. Met name ik  :wohaa:  

Groetjes van S. uit Antwerpen

----------


## dounia123

hey moppie dank je wel voor je antwoorden aar ik heb het toch weg gehaalt ik heb hartstiken spijt wallah maar inchallah rabbie ih smehlijah ik stond echt onderdruk door iedereen en had geen voet om op testaan dus was me enige oplossing ik weet eigelijk had ik er voor moeten opdraaien maar jah 
bedankt voor je antwoorden ik vind je echt een schat

----------


## Ri-mocro

hallo lieve meid
ik weet niet wat ik zal doen als ik in jou schoenen zal staan
je moet echt naar je hart luisteren wat veel andere mensen ook zeggen
maar ik geloof dat ik ooit gelezen heb dat een kind weg laten halen niet harram is
ligt dan wel puur aan de situatie waarom het niet mag komen..
ik weet dit niet zeker maar je zal het kunnen opzoeken.
dat maakt het misschien al makkelijker je beslising te nemen.
als je het kindje houd hoop ik dat het heel gezond word en dat jullie samen heeeeeeeeeeeel gelukkig worden
en niet te veel naar andere luisteren!!! dat kan je als moeder ook niet doen... want als je te veel naar andere luistert komt er niets van je kinderen terecht  :knipoog: 
heel veel succes of sterkte dikke X

----------


## Ri-mocro

ow ik met mijn antwoord sorry had het laatste berichtje niet gelezen XXX

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Ey,

Wou je effe zegge dak et heel spytig vind dat je het weggehaald hebt.
En is de situatie nu anders of beter nu dat je abortus hebt gdn, eerlyk gezegd denk ik van niet. Gaan je ouders je nu wel vertrouwen nu je geen maagd meer bent snap je het is en blyft een schande voor ons volk khoop gwn da alles goed komt voor je en dat je verder kunt met je leven en aan God vergiffenis vraagt. Want uiteindelyk is dat het belangrykste.

Mwaaaaaaaaa

P.S. Veel sterkte

S.

----------


## amira27

hoi meid ik wilde alleen zeggen dat ik weet wat je meemaakt ik heb het zelfdemeegemmaakt ik wilde het kind ook weghallen maar ik kon niet ik heb nu 1mooi dochter dat is de mooiste wat je kan hebben zodra je kind vast houdt vergeet je alles echt waar ik wens je veel sterkte

----------


## Tetouani20

ben je gek!!! dat je hem weghaalt hij moet gewoon met je trouwen klaar dan is de probleem opgelost. Weghalen is vermoorden!!! kan je dat niet begrijpen elmoehiem allah kie choef

----------


## chica bonita

> _Geplaatst door dounia123_ 
> *hey meisjes alles goed ik wou eve vragen wat juli zulen zegen als je me verhaal hoort??? nou ik ben een marokaans meisje van 19jaar en heb een marokaanse vriend en ben zwanger geraakt van een jongen maar nu dat ik zwanger ben wil hij het niet meer en me ouders wilen dat ik het weg laat halen kune juli me mischien helpen aub ik weet het niet meer alsjeblieft aleen sireuse antwoorden anders hoeft het niet dank je wel ale vast*


 [GLOW=purple]Ik zou je aanraden om het kind weg te halen .
En probeer hem te vergeten je zal wel beter vinden.
Maar probeer eerst vooral aan de relatie van je ouders.
Ik wens je nog veel geluk.
Ik oordeel niemand op zen daden en fouten , het ken bij iedereen 
gebeuren.

XxX Chica    [/GLOW]

----------

